

Show HN: Create or join public WhatsApp groups with Whatsy - romaincointepas
http://whatsy.co

======
techaddict009
Are you using some official whatsapp api or the one present in Github which
are getting DMCA slow and steadily?

~~~
romaincointepas
I'm using [https://github.com/mgp25/WhatsAPI-
Official](https://github.com/mgp25/WhatsAPI-Official). Spam is the reason
WhatsApp tries to take down these unofficial API, Whatsy is more of a bot and
doesn't really bother anyone.

------
romaincointepas
Founder here, I would be happy to answer technical or product questions.

